# Useless Inventions



## Archer (Aug 19, 2013)

One of the best...LOL


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2013)

Definitely looks useless..  looks like it belongs on  Phil's 'What is It?'  thread ........ so, what is it?..


----------



## Archer (Aug 20, 2013)

An arm crutch with a wheel...instead of a rubber foot...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2013)

Archer said:


> An arm crutch with a wheel...instead of a rubber foot...



Okay thanks.  
Studying it, I think I would fall over sooner with the help (?)  of that...:hororr:  ..yes, I'll go with useless also ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 20, 2013)

It's a support for when I want to take my manhood for a ride ...that thing at the top IS hollow, isn't it? 

If not, then a chin support for ambulatory little people.


----------

